# To put a smile on a grown mans face!



## GeorgeS (Feb 23, 2016)

I met a guy back in November who was a potential client. Went to his house to look at putting in a security system and some cameras and in the process of shooting the breeze with him we got on the subject of wood working. He excused himself for a moment after we had been talking for a good half hour and came back with a box. Took out a bunch of wood toys all the same scale that he played with as a boy. Several of them were missing wheels and the axles were broken. Said he had been asking around for years trying to find someone to make some new wheels with no luck. So I told him that if he wasn't in any hurry I would take one of the wheels he had in the box and see what I could do. My buddies at Dunlap Wood Products helped me find a piece of English Walnut pretty close to the existing wheels color and off I go. Now the old wheels were segmented and I'm assuming these toys were made from scrap material. He told me the guy who made them was a friend of his dad's and he made furniture for a living. I'm not cutting up the big old chunk of walnut so these are going to be solid. Anyway two are turned and one is almost done. One more to go then a little tongue oil and I'll get them to him. The face of these were really rough so I went at it and didn't worry about making mine smooth so hopefully they will blend in with the old. Just a little moisture on that last picture. Ok ok I licked my finger!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tony (Feb 23, 2016)

Very nice, I'm sure he'll be thrilled! Tony


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 23, 2016)

BLO and they will match.. Nice work- Very cool project.


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 23, 2016)

@Tony Henwas very emotional about the toys! Wouldn't be at all surprised if he cried. That's why I'm sending them back with the sales guy!

@Mike1950 Thank you sir! BLO it is. I love doing stuff like this!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 23, 2016)

GeorgeS said:


> @Tony Henwas very emotional about the toys! Wouldn't be at all surprised if he cried. That's why I'm sending them back with the sales guy!
> 
> @Mike1950 Thank you sir! BLO it is. I love doing stuff like this!


 yer a good man Mr. George.........

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 23, 2016)

Are you sending some dowel for the axles back with it?

Nice job....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 23, 2016)

Very awesome! Projects like this are the best ones. Can't beat putting a smile on someone's face!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 23, 2016)

@Mike1950 Thank you sir!

@ripjack13 Yes sir I am but he is going to cut to size and glue them in. I offered but he said he could take care of it. He seems to be handy just lacking tools.

@Sprung Agreed 100%!

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 24, 2016)

Nice project and gesture George, be careful, if the word gets out that you can fix/restore wood stuff you're going to be a popular guy, so few people do it any more...


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 24, 2016)

@barry richardson I hear you! You know it was a really fun project, from the hunt for the correct wood to trying to make it look like the old stuff. I had a lot of fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 24, 2016)

Good for you George.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Feb 24, 2016)

Ain't it great to make little somethings -- that you do for fun-- that make folks sooooo happy?
Will bet that you likely have a life long friend in the making.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 24, 2016)

Finished them up tonight, dropping them off tomorrow. Thank for all the comments guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------

